

Tabs - even Chrome hasn't fixed this problem - ankitaprasad
http://umangjaipuria.blogspot.com/2008/09/tabs.html

======
jtj
interesting thread of thought.

I particularly like the proposal for tree like structure for history.

>> Opening and closing of tabs should be seamless to the user - new ones
opening up when required and older ones just fading away. This kind of reminds
me of how apple folder view - Cover view functions. I love it esp to view
images.

------
blinkblink
So true. Like seeing beyond the obvious.

